# AD620 circuito para termocupla



## Nadiazul (May 25, 2009)

Hola, mi tarea es hacer un sensor de temperatura usando una termocupla.
Recientemente hice el mismo proyecto, con un LM35, con un rango de temperatura de 20 a 80 grados centígrados, una etapa de amplificación de 0-5V luego a corriente de 4 a 20mA y de nuevo a 0-5V para entrada a un Pic y resultado en LCD.
Ahora, necesito hacer el mismo proyecto usando una termocupla con referencia al LM35 en temperatura ambiente, entonces la idea es amplificar la respuesta de la termocupla de manera que se pueda sumar a la salida del LM35 de manera que se obtenga la temperatura medida.
Después, según creo es exactamente lo mismo que mi proyecto anterior.
La duda es que he probado el circuito simulando en Proteus la termocupla y amplificando su salida (T-TRef) con G=192.3 para obtener la misma función de transferencia del LM35 osea, 10mv/°C pero la señal es tan pequeña que se altera o bien se pierde. Poniendo como amplificador un amplificador de instrumentación.
Le pregunté a mi profesor si una vez armado el circuitop se puede hacer una calibración de ganancia para obtener el resultado y me dijo que era imposible.
La solución es entonces comprar un AD620, cosa cara; 14 USD aquí en Ecuador.
Mi duda es entonces, si puedo usar algún otro integrado o alguna otra configuración de 741´s para obtener buenos resultados o si debo gastar en este integrado, y si es así como se polariza y como funciona, revisé el datasheet y en internet no encuentro muchas explicaciones, quiero saber para que sirve cada pin y que debo conectar.


Gracias de antemano, y espero me puedan ayudar.


----------



## dano83 (Jun 3, 2009)

hola, yo estoy armando un amp op de instrumentacion con el tl084, que reemplazaria al ad620, el tema es que las resistencias... alimentacion.. puede variar mucho a dif del ad620

yo estoy tratando de armar algo como lo que comentaste que hiciste

tomo la temp del lm35, lo paso por un pic con conversor A/D y de ahi por serie a la pc, no es complicado asi planteado, pero usar amp op solitos molesta mucho!

si queres te paso el circ equivalente si no lo tenes, saludos

daniel


----------



## Nadiazul (Jun 14, 2009)

Hey muchas gracias por la rtespuesta... 
De todos modo comprè el ad620, creo que es el integrado el del problema, al simularlo con voltajes de entrada muy bajos la salida no se estabiliza.


----------



## julio_carrasco (Jun 14, 2009)

Hola NadiaZul, muy interesante tu aplicación, y al parecer ya resolviste lo que yo necesito hacer. ¿podrías revisar mi post en este link del foro?

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/207888/


----------

